# York train and slot car show11/30



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Does anyone have information about this show.i misplaced the flyer.its being put on by craig holler.thanks


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Maybe????
If they have any 55's, call me...RM

http://northeastwheelsevents.com/events/event/listByType?type=car


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*York Show Flyer*

Attached.

I hope to see you there!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I'll be there set up, 2 tables with lots of good deals.
Hope to see some members there. My display has a working small oval slot car track under it.
Thanks!

Keith


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

I live in East York; I'll be there!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I will be there to help Tom. He needs help carrying all that cash!!!!! :freak:

See you guys there. 

Tom, what hotel we staying at?? Maybe sat night we can meet up with some hobbytalkers for dinner??? :thumbsup:


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

I stopped by for an hour, picked up some pickups and springs and brushes.

Nice to meet Joe65SkylarkGS, Pomfish, and tomhocars!

Thanks for the advice, too!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

couldn't make that show.
looking forward to Morgantown in two weeks!


----------

